# 335 vrs 332



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Is there that much difference between 335 code rail and 332 code rail?

I saw a auction on E bay for code 335 rail made from Steel. 

Do you know of any Negatives for this rial ?

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

0.003" is the difference.

Steel rail... knowing your environment, you will get a thin patina of rust like the real thing. Probably will look great. You might want to sand down the ends where you connect to brass to minimize the transition.

Greg


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ;

I almost wonder whether that was a typo. Anyway, I believe that I have read that code 332 equals the rail height in thousandths of an inch. So we would be considering a differents of 3 thousandths of an inch. I don't know whether there would even be an audible bump for wheels going from code 332 to code 335.

Rust could be a problem, but probably not so much where you live.

My $0.02,
David Meashey


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think rust will bother JJ very much at all. He is one of us in the "battery mafia".


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

In Arizona (at least the lower desert parts), bare steel gets light rust and can last for years. (I also knew JJ was battery only)..

OTOH, you could be surprised how noticeable 0.003" can be if the rails butted tightly together.

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

What I would be more concerned about is the profile of the rail. Will it fit your tie strip?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> In Arizona (at least the lower desert parts), bare steel gets light rust and can last for years. (I also knew JJ was battery only)..
> 
> OTOH, you could be surprised how noticeable 0.003" can be if the rails butted tightly together.
> 
> Greg


Greg,

As a Die Sinker in my "other life" before retirement, .003 was like a mountain!


----------



## Crusty Old Shellback (Jun 3, 2013)

I found a listing for 332 steel rail but not 335. He has 95 pieces. How many you looking to buy? I'm looking as well but since you found it first, I'll let you take what you want and I'll take the left overs.


Nevermind. Seems the auction was ended early or something as it's gone.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Crusty Old Shellback said:


> I found a listing for 332 steel rail but not 335. He has 95 pieces. How many you looking to buy? I'm looking as well but since you found it first, I'll let you take what you want and I'll take the left overs.
> 
> 
> Nevermind. Seems the auction was ended early or something as it's gone.



I saw it ended early. Someone must have bought the whole lot. 

JJ


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Seems like it would be easy to mate 335 to 332 with a piece of .003 brass shim stock slid inside the rail joiner so it sat between the joiner and 332 rail - should raise the shorter one just right to match the taller one. Might be finicky if clamps are used, but should still work.

Maybe if you send the seller a message, they will be able to point you to a source?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

There is no code 335 rail.
the person who had the ebay auction either:
1. meant to write 332 and made a typo.
2. was just ignorant and heard 332 once but remembered it wrong and wrote 335 instead..
3. actually measured it and read it as 335.

Option 1 is most likely, because he said 332 in the subject line, but 335 in the description:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-sticks-of-code-332-steel-rail-track-garden-railroad-/271463767045?nma=true&si=DrTzbBzegHBo76fbG0FTPFXgMJ8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Originally it said:

"I have 95, 6' sticks of code 335 g gauge scale garden railroad steel rail. 
New and covered with some cosmoline like subsistence. A couple cave slight rust spots that will rubs off."

then he edited the text, then he pulled the auction due to "an error in the listing"..
so obviously someone told him he was wrong about the code 335..that's probably why he deleted the auction early.
It will probably be re-listed soon..

whatever happened, it was code 332 rail all along in the auction.
code 335 large scale track doesn't exist.

When faced with something like this on ebay, its always best to first assume the seller is simply wrong! 
you will usually be correct..

Scot


----------



## Crusty Old Shellback (Jun 3, 2013)

I sent him a message. he said that there was something wrong with the shipping and he ended it. Said it would go back up. I made him an offer on half of it but he never replied. Also the listing has not gone back up.

I'm with you guys, someone either bought it all or made him a offer on all of it. It showed 2 pieces sold. 

I also asked him where he got it from but again, no replie.


----------

